# Just Devastated :-(



## LuaMoon (Feb 22, 2012)

So, I know I was telling some of you about Chicken and his broken wing. He just had his second set of x-rays today, and he didn't heal. The vet said his bone looks very porous and mottled, and even if it does heal within 4-6 weeks, he will not be able to fly again without possibly hurting himself again or re-injuring himself.

I'm going there to pick him up now. They re-bandaged his wing. He is still active, running and jumping, and has been eating like a pig, but I'm so sad that he will never fly again.

I need to talk to my hubby, but I really don't know what the right thing to do for Chicken, is. I definitely didn't want them to start giving him biopsies and all that. 

Too be continued.


----------



## KO Loft (Jul 1, 2007)

I just lost my flightless pigeon a few days ago. She was a very special bird. I felt bad when she watched other birds fly but the spirit in her never left. She soon helped me when we rescued another bird that became her mate when he was found at the Humane Society with instructions that if he got out the old owner believed in culling birds. Even though he could fly he was limited. The two seemed to find each other and they kept each other company. Even though yours may never fly again he can still lead a happy life


----------



## LuaMoon (Feb 22, 2012)

Thank you so much for telling your story. It gives me hope.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Lots of flightless birds still live good lives.


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

Not being able to fly is not a death sentence. Many of us have flightless pigeons, and they lead happy lives. Your baby will be alright.

Reti


----------



## Dima (Jan 15, 2011)

Yes it's sad for us to see a bird who cannot fly. But i would think for the bird it's not a tragedy as long as it's safe under our care. Jay3 helped me understand this one. With some well improvised setting we can help them reach the same places the other birds go. Yes companionship is a key role. Bigboy ,my rescued pigeon is unable to fly. He coos and dancing on the floor like a king and all the females are flying off. That's sad. I don't think a female will fall inlove for him unless she has same problem or if i choose to confine them together.


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

I have 3 pigeons that have had partial wing amputations and they are doing great.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Dima said:


> Yes it's sad for us to see a bird who cannot fly. But i would think for the bird it's not a tragedy as long as it's safe under our care. Jay3 helped me understand this one. With some well improvised setting we can help them reach the same places the other birds go. Yes companionship is a key role. Bigboy ,my rescued pigeon is unable to fly. He coos and dancing on the floor like a king and all the females are flying off. That's sad. I don't think a female will fall inlove for him unless she has same problem or if i choose to confine them together.



Dima, you never know. Others have had flightless birds that have paired up with flighted ones. It happens, honest. I was just lucky as Virgils rescuer was looking for a good home for Virgil, and I just happened to have Cricket who needed a mate, so I introduced them and it took. You could always look for a special little friend for your Bigboy. One who also is not flighted. They would make each other happy, and you would be saving another little one who needs a home. It does come up. Think about it.


----------



## LuaMoon (Feb 22, 2012)

Thank you guys. We are just keeping Chicken bandaged for now. I can't keep him in the same cage as his companion unsupervised, though, because she keeps trying to mate with him and he's not up for it. She is definitely in need of another companion, since the two of them only get to spend part of the time together.

He seems pretty content, though a little frustrated with the bandage, but I've seen him stretch and do what I call his "Dove Yoga" even with the one wing taped down.

Thank you again, everyone for the positive thoughts. I really do appreciate them.

xo
"LuaMoon"


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

LuaMoon said:


> Thank you guys. We are just keeping Chicken bandaged for now. I can't keep him in the same cage as his companion unsupervised, though, because she keeps trying to mate with him and he's not up for it. She is definitely in need of another companion, since the two of them only get to spend part of the time together.
> 
> He seems pretty content, though a little frustrated with the bandage, but I've seen him stretch and do what I call his "Dove Yoga" even with the one wing taped down.
> 
> ...



Are they a mated pair?


----------



## LuaMoon (Feb 22, 2012)

_"Are they are mated pair?"_

Well, I adopted them together and they have been together for the last couple of years since I've had them. However, the girl is also trying to mate with me, my shoes, my husband's head....(in addition to trying to get Chicken to mate with her). She seems younger than Chicken. (I don't know their full history. They were left in a box in front of the animal shelter that I adopted them from).


----------



## LuaMoon (Feb 22, 2012)

P.S....I only have the two of them.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Are you sure it's a female?


----------



## LuaMoon (Feb 22, 2012)

Well, we have seen eggs appear underneath her within seconds of there not being an egg. I've never seen Chicken lay an egg (though he will sit on it for her). I'm 100% sure Persnickety is a girl, (but not 100% sure Chicken is a boy. LOL)

What do you think about adding another? Sooner or later?


----------



## KO Loft (Jul 1, 2007)

give him some time to adjust. I had mine and she started to find her niche in certain areas. If you do add birds do so carefully as the injured one might be at a slight disadvantage.


----------



## beatlemike (Nov 28, 2009)

Yes it is sad when a bird cant fly but even sadder when a bird can fly and not allowed to.


----------



## Siobhan (Dec 21, 2010)

My Maggie can fly but she also likes to just stroll around the floor. Our local wildlife rehab has a couple of eagles who can't fly and they live very good lives. Imagine if you think it's sad for a pigeon who can't fly, what an eagle must think of that. Yet these two eagles have adjusted and they're doing fine. Chicken will get used to it and it doesn't mean he can't be a happy pidge.


----------



## Dima (Jan 15, 2011)

Jay3 said:


> Dima, you never know. Others have had flightless birds that have paired up with flighted ones. It happens, honest.who needs a home. .


LOL..It just happened yesterday!


----------



## LuaMoon (Feb 22, 2012)

Hi everyone: 

Chicken is doing MUCH better. He is still flightless and bandaged, but he has been cooing and making a lot of noise, which he hasn't done in awhile.

I don't know what that "fight" was about. I swear, if I hadn't seen eggs magically appear under Persnickety, I would think she was a male. All I can conclude is that she got frustrated with him because she keeps calling him to "fly up to the nest" and he can't.

But, they haven't fought since. They were kissing each other earlier. 

We will probably end up clipping Chicken's wings, worst case scenario. It seems he can still hop up several inches.

He never did lose his appetite (except for that one day he and Persnickety had a fight), so that's always a good sign. He and Persnickety are hanging out right now. Doctor's appointment on Monday...fingers crossed!


----------

